# is anyone else packing more stuff for the dog than for yourself?



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i swear! i have so much stuff i'm bringing for Faith and i have only one small suitcase! :doh:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*What are you bringing?*

Maybe I am forgetting something.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have never travelled with a dog before. I know to bring the basics:

crate
food
water (should I bring my own water?) 
bowls
treats
toys 
blankets
leash and collar
pooper scooper bags

Anything else?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*A copy of the medical records is probably a good idea.*

ID on the collar.
Perhaps a Pooper Scooper


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> I have never travelled with a dog before. I know to bring the basics:
> 
> crate
> food
> ...



Yes, bring your own water...or plan to buy bottled water
I would add a few old towels
Extra leash and collar (be sure your collars have your contact info on them)
Be sure your microchip contact info is current
Copy of vaccinations - vet records if there are any health concerns
First Aid Kit - 
A directorate on your crate, and in your purse, and in the glove box of your car as to what to do in the event that you can not care for your dog....so they dont end up in the pound (for instance if you were to become incapactiated in a car crash - who do you want the police to call to care for your dog)


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jester has his own bag. It's packed already! I didn't think of all the emergency info though :uhoh:...thanks guys!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i would also add any vet records. i have a one pager i get from my vet with a list of all the vaccinations she's up to date on.

i'm not going to bring water - i'm sure the water at the hotel is fine. but, i do have a canteen that's hers that i'm bringing for Sat.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

And just so everyone knows, we will have a vet and vet tech there should there be any problems.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Vet on the premises that is even better than most dog shows. You guys are doing it right. Hope you all have the best of weekends.

Hooch


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jester saw me packing his bag and will not leave me alone!!! He knows we are going some place good when his bag gets packed!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

oh, and don't forget to charge those digital camera batteries!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you for the advice on taking two leashes. As I was packing the crate back in the car, I had my daughter hold Brady's leash in the motel room. I was only gone 5 minutes, if that, and he chewed through his leash. Never had a dog do that. Luckily I brought an extra leash. There will now always be an extra leash in my car.


----------

